# Learning about Jade - Learning about Jesus



## Ronnie T (Mar 24, 2012)

The purpose of the following story is for Christian parallels to be drawn.
Can this teach or remind you anything in your life with Christ?

What?

A Chinese boy who wanted to learn about jade went to study with a talented old teacher. This gentleman put a piece of the stone into the youth's hand and told him to hold it tight. Then he began to talk of philosophy, men, women, the sun, and almost everything under it. After an hour he took back the stone and sent the boy home. The procedure was repeated for weeks. The boy became frustrated--when would he be told about jade?--but he was too polite to interrupt his venerable teacher. Then one day when the old man put a stone into his hands, the boy cried out instantly, "That's not jade!"                         H. Robinson, Biblical Preaching, p. 102.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 25, 2012)

If the hand alone can hold the memory of a jem, how much more can we hold for Jesus and christianity the treasures which are of the Lord? It reminds me of the sermon on the mount, and  of 40 days in the desert.

And this: Matthew 6:26

Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they?


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 27, 2012)

Very interesting and very thought provoking.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 27, 2012)

The stone in the young boys hand reminded me of Jeremiah 31:3.

God said He would "put my law in their inward parts, and write it in their hearts".

Even though it might be pride speaking, it's comforting to reach a point in life to be so comfortable with God's ways that they (God's ways and will) are like holding that stone.
To know in your heart that something is right.  And knowing when you suddenly have something in your hand that you just know isn't of God.  It just doesn't feel right.

I'm the first to remind anyone to be careful of "feelings", cause feelings can trick and fool you.  But sometimes you know.  You just know.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't can't up with anything except it reminds me of the "Kung Foo" series or something Michael Guido, known for his "Seeds from the Sower" sermonettes. I miss his lessons dearly.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 29, 2012)

I long to know my Lord that well.  That part will take the rest of my life, with gems of grace and providence along the way.

But certainly never to the point of how well He knows me.  That part is incredibly comforting.


----------

